# [Solved] Onkyo TX-NR616 | Sub out issue



## abass44 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi, 

I have been trying to work this out for awhile now with no progress. I have connected RCA from the sub out ports to the L and R input on the back of my Sub (Tornado SW-333) and I can't seem to get any Sub audio. 

The green light comes on, on the Sub. Sub is turned on, in the receiver settings. 

However, if grab a RCA cable where I have cut the ends off, terminated banana plugs and plug them to the left and right speaker out. The Sub gets audio. 

I had also tried wiring the Sub to my old receiver and it also doesn't put audio out to my Sub. 

I am completely clueless as to what else to try. So any help on this would be great.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Something there doesn’t add up, mainly the RCA cable with banana plugs spliced in. 

Basically, your receiver should have an RCA output for the sub, and the subwoofer should have RCA inputs. If the sub does not have RCA inputs, then it is a passive sub. If so, it will require an outboard amplifier between the receiver and subwoofer.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## abass44 (Jun 16, 2021)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Something there doesn’t add up, mainly the RCA cable with banana plugs spliced in.
> 
> Basically, your receiver should have an RCA output for the sub, and the subwoofer should have RCA inputs. If the sub does not have RCA inputs, then it is a passive sub. If so, it will require an outboard amplifier between the receiver and subwoofer.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,

The end that went into the sub was RCA. I converted the other end to connect into L and R audio to get it working until i find a proper solution.

But you can find some picture on another forum i posted on as well: Onkyo TX-NR616 | Sub out issue


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

Your picture link shows you have both R & L RCA inputs and outputs connected. Many sub plate amps specify if the input to the sub is mono (i.e. NOT to be summed L/R channels), to only connect one RCA (usually the L input). So try running a single RCA cable, from the AVR to the sub L input only (leave R disconnected).

Also it sounds like you may be mixing line and speaker level lines. From an AVR pre-out to a sub plate amp, you want to be using solely line level on everything.


----------



## abass44 (Jun 16, 2021)

rvsixer said:


> Your picture link shows you have both R & L RCA inputs and outputs connected. Many sub plate amps specify if the input to the sub is mono (i.e. NOT to be summed L/R channels), to only connect one RCA (usually the L input). So try running a single RCA cable, from the AVR to the sub L input only (leave R disconnected).


That was the last and final configuration. I had tried using a single RCA cable to L input with no change to the outcome. 



rvsixer said:


> Also it sounds like you may be mixing line and speaker level lines. From an AVR pre-out to a sub plate amp, you want to be using solely line level on everything.


I had originally used the SUB Out only with no change in the output. It was not until i read in the user manual (page 14) of the AVR that both the outputs are produced the same signal.


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

I missed the single RCA AVR out to single subwoofer RCA input cable attempt in either thread.

Yes the AVR sub outs are paralleled, though irrelevant to my comment regarding the mixing of line out and speaker level lines (which could lead to proper AVR line out -> SUB line in no longer working ).


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

You could open up the sub amp and try to replace the inputs, resistors, capacitors, etc.


----------



## abass44 (Jun 16, 2021)

rvsixer said:


> I missed the single RCA AVR out to single subwoofer RCA input cable attempt in either thread.
> 
> Yes the AVR sub outs are paralleled, though irrelevant to my comment regarding the mixing of line out and speaker level lines (which could lead to proper AVR line out -> SUB line in no longer working ).


I think I might be dumb or having a blond moment. I am confused by this statement.




BP1Fanatic said:


> You could open up the sub amp and try to replace the inputs, resistors, capacitors, etc.


That might be outside my ability, As i wouldn't know which one is related to what.

Considering i have put an order down for the Klipsh 5.1 speaker kit from Harvey Normans in Aus. It might be to much work. However, i might transfer the sub guts to the housing of the Torpedo sub as it fits more in line with entertainment cabnet.


*Update: *
Tried running the audio through the high level input and it looks like the amp in the Sub is stuffed or the sub speaker it self is gone. I get very little and distorted audio coming through it with volume all the way up.


----------



## gradation2002 (2 mo ago)

just fyi tried 3 diff rca's. 3 different subs same issue no out thru sub out. couldnt tell you how i fixed it but i changed a thx setting somewhere in the menu and it worked!!!. i was getting tone on L R and sub test so I knew the sub out was working but only getting L and R. check anything in the menu related to THX!!! good luck. txnr757


----------

